# Centro Comercial Plaza del Sol de Piura



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

bastante acogedor... Piura tiene lo suyo


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Bien por Piura !!!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bonitas fotos !!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Sí, está chevre, parece pequeño.


si pues es algo chico 10 mt2, en el proximo año aunque fue el primer mall en el norte va ser el mas pequeño (ojala que se le construya en algun futuro otro a piura si hay demanda)... mas grandes van a ser los nuevos mall en cajamarca, chiclayo y trujillo 



Chalaco said:


> Se ve chevere el centro comercial. Me gusta el nombre y su ubicacion, que buen ubicacion.


a si esta bacan me parece un buen lugar muy centrico... cerca de la plaza de armas


----------



## pedroica (Jun 7, 2008)

EL PLAZA DEL SOL PIURA TIENE ESCALERAS MECANICAS O ELECTRICAS????


----------



## piuranazo (Jul 1, 2010)

AKI LAS IMAGENES DE LA AMPLIACION DE PLAZA DEL SOL EN PIURA


----------



## piuranazo (Jul 1, 2010)

FOTOS DEL AVANCE DE PLAZA DEL SOL EN PIURA


----------



## piuranazo (Jul 1, 2010)

PROCEDERAN A REPARAR LA FACHADA DE ESTAS CASA KE SON CONSIDERADAS PATRIMONIO POR EL INC
COMO SE PUEDE APRECIAR YA SE NOTAN LAS COLUMNAS...


----------



## piuranazo (Jul 1, 2010)

pedroica said:


> EL PLAZA DEL SOL PIURA TIENE ESCALERAS MECANICAS O ELECTRICAS????


TIENE AMBAS


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Suficiente con empapelar todo el foro con las mismas imágenes. Ni que con eso se fuera a construir más rápido el proyecto.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1165011


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> yo solo me acuerdo de ese!!! snif....realmente toy viejo


mg:un mensaje de Bratzo


----------

